# Da bò Mill hạt là gì? Ưu nhược điễm như thế nào?



## avocado (30/6/21)

Da bò Mill hạt là gì? Ưu nhược điễm như thế nào? Da Mill hạt là dòng da bò phổ biến mà có thể bạn gặp hàng ngày, Đặc biệt giá sổ bìa da cao cấpđa số các dòng da công nghiệp ngày nay vẫn làm theo kiểu da này rất nhiều và trở thành nét đặc trưng của bề mặt da. Vậy Da Mill hạt xịn từ da bò chuẩn có những ưu điểm gì? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Da bò Mill hạt và những ưu điểm vượt trội. Về da bò Mill hat: Là dòng da bò nguyên cật được dập vân bề mặt dạng hạt nhỏ với nhiều kích cỡ khác nhau. Chúng ta thường nhìn thấy sổ tay bìa da cao cấpda Mill hạt trên nhưng chiếc túi xách, Ba lô, Ghế sofa, Ví…. Bề mặt đồng đều, diện tích sử dụng trên da lớn. Với bề mặt có sự đồng đều cao việc dập nổi vân mặt giúp dòng da này che rất tốt những lỗi của da hay những vết sẹo nhỏ trên da động vật. Nếu các bạn chưa biết thì da động vật đa phần con nào cũng có những vết sẹo hay những nốt muỗi và côn trùng đốt. Nếu như trên các dòng da mịn bề mặt những vết này rất khó dấu thì trên dòng Mill hạt được che đi rất kỹ. Da bò may sofa nguồn nguyên liệu chính trong sản xuất ghế sofa da thật Chính vì vậy diện tích sử dụng của con da được nhiều hơn, dễ dàng lựa chọn cắt được những chi tiết mặt da hơn các dòng da khác mang lại nhiều điểm lợi trong sản xuất đồ da. Đối với những sản phẩm có diện tích lớn như ghế sofa hay đồ nội thất, nhờ diện tích sử dụng lớn và dấu vết sẹo trên da tốt nên dòng da này được sử dụng rất nhiều trong sản xuất ghế sofa da thật. Màu sắc trẻ trung năng động với dải màu đa dạng. Da Mill hạt mang lại nét sản trọng trẻ trung cho từng sản phẩm. Với nhiều tông màu trẻ trung hiện đại với gam màu tươi sáng la ưu điểm trên dòng da này. Được sử dụng rộng dãi nên biên độ màu của da rộng giúp cho các xưởng sản xuất đồ da thật dễ dàng chọn lựa phối được cho sản phẩm của mình những màu sắc đa dạng bắt mắt. Tiết kiệm chi phí sản xuất hơn. Việc có mặt da đồng đều một lần nữa lại mang tới ưu điểm về chi phí cho các sản phẩm làm từ da Mill hạt. Nghĩa là việc hao phí giảm đi dẫn tới nguyên vật liệu đầu vào giảm từ đó chi phí sản xuất tiết kiệm hơn khi so với các dòng da khác. Chính vì bìa da đựng hồ sơđược sử dụng nhiều nên các nhà máy thuộc da cũng ưu tiên sản xuất dòng da này trong tỉ trọng sản phẩm. Nhờ vậy mà đơn giá của các dòng da Mill hạt từ đó cũng tốt hơn các dòng da khác khi so sánh cùng loại cùng độ dày.


----------

